# Pamācības >  videonovērošanas kameras lietošanas instrukcija.

## base7

dzēsts

----------


## Colibris

Ja pareizi Tevi sapratu, tad 7.lpp sheit --> http://www.geindustrial.com/ge-interlog ... uzytEN.pdf

----------


## base7

dzēsts

----------

